# nss(3.13.6) does not build!



## ColdfireMC (Oct 16, 2012)

Greetings again :e

I'm triying to build security/nss from ports (as a firefox 16 dependency) and it fails with following errors


```
in file included from dbmshim.c:49:
lgdb.h:74: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'SDB'
lgdb.h:77: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'SDB'
lgdb.h:92: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:95: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:97: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:98: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:128: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:129: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:130: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:132: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:133: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:134: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:136: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'SDB'
lgdb.h:138: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:140: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:141: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:142: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:153: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:157: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:162: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:166: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:169: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:171: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:173: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:175: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:176: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:182: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:183: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:184: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:185: error: expected ')' before '*' token
lgdb.h:186: error: expected ')' before '*' token
gmake[3]: *** [FreeBSD9.1_OPT.OBJ/dbmshim.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake: *** [libs] Error 2
```

This is not the entire build log, but there is no errors, before this point.

I'm using FreeBSD 9.1 RC1 amd64, latest sourcecode, and latest ports snapshot.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 21, 2012)

forget about this, a source update fixed the problem

please close


----------

